

Quill (Open Source NP) Receives 200k Grant to Develop Free Writing Activities - gault8121
http://news.quill.org/post/85934009900

======
gault8121
Hi Everyone,

I am the Executive Director of Empirical, the nonprofit building Quill. You
may explore all of our Common Core lessons at www.quill.org/lessons.

Quill is a completely free tool, and over the course of the next year we will
develop a number of writing based activities. We're an open source
organization, and we've worked with over 40 educators and developers.

Please feel free to reach me through this forum or via email, at peter at
quill.org. I'm happy to answer any questions you may have!

